# Sinp and waiting on pr



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

Is there any Irish here who came through SINP and have received PR status .We applied in may 2012 and told we are at final stagenow.Last contact they asked us to fill out updated info form and needed copies of all passport pages and passport photos of everyone.DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW LONG IT TAKES FROM HERE.


----------

